# Jolly's Headin' Out!!!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Got the trailer dewinterized, cleaned up and ready to roll. We were going to leave tonight...but I'm just too tired. I'll start out fresh tomorrow morning.

I did some minor MODS today. I added a MaxAir Vent Cover, and a entry door sun shade. (the velcro kind) I also had to replace the electrical cord storage door flap/thing. I ripped off the cheesy plastic cover. You have to replace the whole thing. Of course...I bought one that was too small, and had to make a return trip.

I also picked up a couple LaFuma Reclining chairs. WOW! Are these things nice!








(birthday coming up!) I'll be napping in one this weekend for sure! They were about $140 each....locally.

So....we are ready to roll to Itasca State Park, MN at first light. (Headwaters of the Mississippi River...where the water is so clear...you can see the fish swimming around)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a great trip Pete. Hope your weather is better then ours is forecast.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have a great trip!!!!

Gary


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Stoked for you. Wish it was me going somewhere this weekend. Have fun.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Pete - do you winterize after the trip?


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Jolly, If you would...post a review on Itasca when you finish this trip. I just booked a week in August up there with DW and 1 or 2 or possibly 3 (or none) of our offspring + dogs (2) and my FIERCE JUNGLE WARRIOR, Chuck, the overweight cat.

TIA - Alan


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> So....we are ready to roll to Itasca State Park, MN at first light. (Headwaters of the Mississippi River...where the water is so clear...you can see the fish swimming around)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a great trip. That area brings back memories from way back in my youth, and I loved them. Please do post pictures after, I still have pictures from 25 or so years ago.

I'm reliving the memories now, sister and I checking out the walkie talkies up and down the roads at Itasca, walking through the headwaters of the Mississippi river looking at/for minnows, catching crayfish, can't remember the name of the lake at the headwaters but we had a canoe, the list goes on and on.

Safe traveling and have a great trip









Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Pete!









We are heading out as well tomorrow!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a great trip. You sure take your relaxing pretty seriously at 140 bucks a shot. Enjoy the new chairs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a nice trip...7 more days then we're off as well!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great and safe first trip out of the season Pete
You need some R & R in your new reclining chairs

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Have a nice trip...7 more days then we're off as well!!


Us, too.

Have a Jolly ol' time!

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy Pete









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have fun Pete.

I guess spring finally reached N D









Enjoy the chair









John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess it has! Temps dropped below freezing at night, but it was a balmy 55 degrees during the day. Had to use the OUTBACK furnace to supplement my space heater. I had to ride my bike with my mittens on.

Mosquitoes weren't too bad, except deep into the forest. 
I'll post a better review and pics tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Have fun Pete.
> 
> I guess spring finally reached N D
> 
> ...


By "spring finally reached N D"....you mean it's finally above freezing right?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Have fun Pete.
> ...


It really means the mosquitoes are back!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> It really means the mosquitoes are back!
> [snapback]112665[/snapback]​


And as I recall from my travels back there, they are mosquitoes the size of a small child!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

